# ICB Report Footprint



## kappar (23 Sep 2013)

I recently applied for my ICB report and it has two footprints for when I applied to open current accounts with banks i.e. not credit. 

My understanding is that the ICB use the footprint as an indication of you applying for credit to work out your score. My question is, is it fair that my application for a current account and not credit now seems to look like I have been applying for credit!

Also would a loan from one of those places that give credit to people with bad credit help improve my score?


----------

